# RePo'd Ambulance



## Celtictigeress (Oct 9, 2006)

Title says it all guys...

So we transport pt to Hospital...Now this one "Unit" seemed to be following us but evntually passed..Anywho we arrive at the Hospital and transfer care to attending Physician..I gather my things and head back out and I see my partner talking with Other Medics...And yet no Ambulance they said and I quote "Someone got in wasnt in uniform and drove off" Our Ambulance was Mistaken and taken there was even a notice left for us we call it...

Anywho to sum it up our Ambualnce was repo'd for several Hours we were rideless and had to Inform our Boss....*shakes head*


----------



## Jon (Oct 9, 2006)

Did you report it to the local law enforcement? There have been scares of terrorists stealing ambulances for VBIED's


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 9, 2006)

We got the Ambulance back and yes the Law Enforcement was informed... Give me SOME credit Jon..It was a bit of a big deal but resolved itsself

as for the  Repo there was an abulance sold to a company one of our Old ones....The Company owed money on it still and was backed by like 3mths they thought w were the company...

It all got settled in the End Long story short I Got traumatized


----------



## Guardian (Oct 9, 2006)

wow, in my state, taking an ems vehicle is illegal whether you're a repo man or not.  Non-ems ambulance is different though...


----------



## Summit (Oct 10, 2006)

Repoing an ambulance at the ED front door??? That is a story for the ages!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 10, 2006)

It was embaressing...

It was a private ambulance srvice that purchased our old one..they didnt change the paint color...I Personally understand the Ooops though I wasnt too happy...The Man in charge of the ambulance sales apologized..We had security Guards, cops and other EMS workers..we were outta towners. Its one of those things we will NOT be admitting too at the office though the Boss knows...He says Im bad luck a week ago making a trip I was pulled over for a "Stolen ambulance" apparantly there was an unidentified ambulance rolling code through a small town and someone reported it as "reckless"I didnt ven go through said town but they were stopping EVERY emergency vehicle within that region Man Im done driving...but plates were ran and we were cleared..sure as heck wasnt me.

The company that had the old ambulance hadnt paid in 2-3mths on it..they had orders to repo it and well ours loking similar...*sigh*I tell ya what after today I need a drink....


----------



## Summit (Oct 10, 2006)

Celtic it was not your fault or responsiblity so don't even sweat it. Look back and laugh. It is a GREAT story to tell at 0400 over quintuple espresso


----------



## Jon (Oct 10, 2006)

Umm... Usually, the repo guys are carful to check the VIN numbers.

A suggestion - perhaps your company needs to look into doing what my part-time employer does when we discard an ambulance... it is stripped of all lettering and company-standard paint scheme (left as an all-white rig). That way, they can't "pretend" to be you - either by delibrate act or lazyness.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah Jon but I never said the people were bright...

Actually I suggested that to the Boss.... he got quiet asked "Who runs this" but took it into consideration apologized for making me and my partner look like complete and utter Asses...Either way Im off today... Im going for a massage and to get my hair done phone is shut off and I will NOT be making long hauls for awhile.....At any rate on a positive note its a story not many EMS workers will be able to tell heh..we wont tell anyone at the office either only me my partner the Boss and the Main head guy know as far as anyone else knew everything was peachy


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 10, 2006)

What a great story!  I have heard alot over the years, but this is a new one on me.  Glad to hear you got your truck back and everything worked out.  I can only imagine what you must have been thinking when you realized it was gone.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 10, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:


> only me my partner the Boss and the Main head guy know


 
Maybe a few more now.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 17, 2006)

*Repo-yikes!*

Oh my lord!! I swear that is a story, but I'm happy everything turned out o.k.
I swear that would be a scene out of that 70's movie, " Mother Juggs and Speed!"


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 17, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:


> Maybe a few more now.....



Eh the whole office knows now they ovrheard the boss talking...*shakes head*embaressing I tell you


----------

